# Beard Semifinalists anyone?



## Chuckles (Feb 19, 2013)

Here are the James Beard semifinalists. Any forum members I should be rooting for?

http://www.jamesbeard.org/sites/default/files/static/additional/2013-jbf-semifinalists.pdf


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 19, 2013)

Craig Deihl Cypress, Charleston...worked at that restaurant group HMG and worked under him dude is insane.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 19, 2013)

This guys my favorite to win!!


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 19, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> This guys my favorite to win!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 13454
> ...



My brain went in this direction as well.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 19, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> My brain went in this direction as well.



I know, Elmar Weisser is the friggin best right???!!!


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 19, 2013)

Yup. I used to have a calendar of all these guys who'd competed in these Beard-offs. So awesome.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 19, 2013)

My brain is having a lot of trouble with those pics. I am bewildered, delighted, disturbed, aroused, ashamed and then back to bewildered again. It's a roller coaster of emotion. 

My boss is nominated for restauranteur. Now I have to send her those pics. Thanks for sharing! :rofl2:


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 19, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> My brain is having a lot of trouble with those pics. I am bewildered, delighted, disturbed, aroused, ashamed and then back to bewildered again. It's a roller coaster of emotion.
> 
> My boss is nominated for restauranteur. Now I have to send her those pics. Thanks for sharing! :rofl2:



Ooooh roller coaster!!! He should make a rollercoaster in his beard!! WIN!


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 19, 2013)

lol and here i thought it was gonna be about james beard awards.....


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 20, 2013)

Melissa Kelly worked near me before she moved to Rockland Me. and opened Primo. Great place if you're up that way.


----------



## mano (Feb 20, 2013)

BeSt Chef: mid-AtlANtiC: Pierre Calmels, Bibou, Philadelphia has become a good acquaintance and my source for veal bones, duck fat, duck and game meat.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 20, 2013)

> eal bones, duck fat, duck and game meat.



you made me hungry =D


----------



## kostantinos (Feb 22, 2013)

I second Craig Deihl. He is one hell of a butcher and makes the best charcuterie ever. He can also drink like a champ 

Pabu the other Mina restaurant at FS baltimore got Nominated as well for best new restaurant. A well deserved nomination even though this opinion doesnt count since i work with them. We also have some really heavy weights in that category as well so we are happy for being nominated .

BTW Is it my idea or Gary Danko been nominated straight the past 3 years for outstanding chef ?


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 22, 2013)

IIR Gary Danko has been nominated numerous times. The same for Fore Street in Portland. 

Dave


----------



## pitonboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> Melissa Kelly worked near me before she moved to Rockland Me. and opened Primo. Great place if you're up that way.




Ah, Melissa Kelly at the Chatham Sheepherder's Restaurant. The best restaurant in the area. EVER


----------



## Miles (Feb 22, 2013)

Chris Shepherd at Underbelly in Houston. Great guy, awesome food. I learned hog butchery from him. His charcuterie is serious stuff.


----------



## chefwatson (Feb 22, 2013)

Our Pastry Chef for Trace at The W Austin is nominated under the Rising Star section.


----------

